# late season buck



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well went out last night to brave the cold. Got in my stand at 3:15, very windy dusting of snow on ground... Sat until about 5:15 and was just about to get down when I saw movement about 70 yards back in the woods. So I grabbed my bow and was thinking it was a doe. Well (he) took his sweet time working his way towards me. He got close enough & I could see it was no doe, but it was the 9 pointer I had seen on my trail cam last week... Well he slowly made his way in but took what seemed like an hour, but was really about 10 minutes to get where I could get up & draw my bow. I drew back & only needed him to take one more step. He finally took that step & I but the smack down on him with the rage 2 blade. double lung, he ran 30 yards & was dead within 5 minutes. Best deer ever for me... Thanks for letting me share...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice buck I've been wanting to get out maybe friday with the bow before muzzle loader comes in def sat sun mon tues

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck , glad to see ya stuck with it . It can be hard to shoot a good buck late season . Congrats !


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a great buck! Especially in the late season and yesterdays weather conditions! Congrats for being out there and harvesting a nice deer.


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice! Congratulations!!! Quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

really nice late season deer! I bet it made the cold worth it!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great buck. looks like 10 points from the photo.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

great job and it looks like a 10 point to me to at base two spikes on the left base good deal markfish


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job on the late season buck!

I think there has been a fair amount of does in heat over the last week or so. I haven't been hunting (already tagged a buck and a doe) but I drive all over for work. I went since gun season seeing any decent bucks. I saw 4 bucks in the last week and 3 were mature. 2 of the bucks would have made even the most picky hunter happy..real slobs!!!

My bow spot is covered up in deer as it is still surrounded by 120 acres of standing corn....only corn up around for some distance and the deer are hitting it hard. I am taking my nephew out there Sat and he can take whatever he sees (it would be his first deer so I am hoping it works out)!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job on the buck. Congrats. I was out the same night and filled my last tag with a button buck. It was the first archery deer I have taken from the ground (I went to my stand first to find out it had been stolen  The nerve of some people)


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a very nice late season buck, congrates.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks everyone, It was a great hunt. best part for me is I had him on my trail cam 2 weeks ago... This was the third night I sat since I saw him on cam. I have had a hard season. He was the first deer I saw on stand since way before gun season and by far the biggest I have ever seen on stand...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Buck - Congratulations!


----------

